# Positive Stories needed



## CC2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello

I am in the middle of my third round of Clomid and generally I'm feeling crappy and down.  I have been a bit of an emotional wreck since taking the tablets and have found my self crying at the least little thing including bloody Persil adverts 

We have been trying for over two years and fall into the "unexplained" bracket.  Both DH and I are fine and there doesn't appear to be any reason why we are not pregnant.  I have been on every on line source looking for recommendations or techniques that could improve our chances and have come across some interesting and insightful stories and ideas.

I just wondered if there was anyone else out there in similar situations who has been successful on Clomid or wants to share some positives.  I need to know that there is light at the end of the tunnel and all the stress and hormones will be worth it.  It would also be interesting to hear of any other old wives tales that have worked which I could try.

CC


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi CC

Didn't want to read & run.

Don't have a success story of my own yet but there have been loads of clomid BFPs on here even after many months of clomid and many natural bfps from people who have just finished their courses of clomid.  There seems no reason why some people do get a bfp on their 4th, 5th or 6th month rather than the first few months?

I don't know whether you have been having scans?  I have and I found that my womb lining was much better when I was drinking 3-4 litres of water a day.  I am trying almost anything I can think of as well, acupuncture, reflexology.  It is making me feel a bit better but its still not resulted in a bfp.  Due to the scans I found out that my womb lining was really poor on clomid and therefore am now on ovulation induction with puregon.  I was really worried about this but actually so far its turning out better than clomid.  Also I've been eating tons of brazil nuts and/or having selenium to boos the womb lining.

I think some people on here use pre-seed but i haven't tried that myself.

I hope that you get your bfp soon, its so frustrating not knowing how long it will be or what it will take to get there.   

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## MistyW (May 6, 2008)

Hi CC -    
Just wanted to drop by and say never give up hope.  We tried for over 4 years and I never thought that I would fall pregnant, but with the support of the girls on the Clomid thread, the magical Clomid pills and a book called 'Taking Charge of your Fertility' by Toni Weschler I got pregnant in 2 out of 3 cycles!!!!
The girls on here are brilliant, there is absolutely loads of things that you can do to increase your chances.  And get your dh involved too.  His   may be great, but there's always room for improvement.  Get him to take Vit C, Zinc and Selenium, and give up the booze and **** if he smokes or drinks.
Stay    , it's a real rollercoaster of a journey, but just keep going at it, never ever give up


----------



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

Hi CC,

Thought I would share my positive story !!  me and DH had tried for nearly 3 years, In had some signs of polycyctic ovaries (ie, no ovulation) but as I didnt have all the symptoms then we were classed as unexplained .  

I took clomid for 6 months..nothing!  Doc wanted to refer us for IVF but we werent ready  so I begged for another 6 months of the happy pills!! This time I took them and rather that charting, using OPK.......etc etc, I changed my lifestyle habits! DH stopped smoking, we cut down alcohol, also tryd to eat more heathily and cut out white carbs, started eating wholmeal bread, rice, pasta etc We also went on a fab holiday and bought a 2 seater car!! (we thought what the hell the IVF wait for treatment might be years..........................)

Then on my last ever month of cloimd we got a BFP!   to say we were shocked was an understatement!!! My doc advised that the clomid stays in your system and even though the success rates are higher in the first few months, she advised that with some people  it can and will take longer!

I now have a lovely wee boy and in the future I would ask for clomid again and give it a chance to work!

I now how it feels to lose faith in the pills but stick with it,  I know it is so hard to keep sane esp when the pills make you an emotional wreck, but there are loads of success stories out there and fingers crossed yours might just be next.
xxx
Sam


----------



## Loopy Loo (Dec 5, 2005)

Hello 

I understand where you are coming from, i think on my 3rd round of clomid i was a wreck - crying at everything!!! i did 6 rounds back to back (DH and I also in unexplained catergory) and nothing! i was convinced i was on the road to IUI/IVF and so took a couple of months off recharged my batteries including holiday to mexico where i ate and drank whatever i wanted!! with a heavy heart i went back to the consultant (who moaned about me putting on weight!!) and between us we decided to do 3 more rounds while i got my head around IUI. Well i am now looking at the result of that final go and she is running round my living room like a hurricane!!!

i know that its is not easy but Clomid does work, i know not for everyone but it does ! it does make you feel VERY hormonal so don't be too hard on yourself - when you feel down treat yourself if you can with chocolate, shopping sprees whatever works and just remember to enjoy life as you are TTC i didn't for a long time and that is one of my biggest regrets.

fingers crossed that your time is very soon ...

Louise
xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Was so good to read ur successes. I am on my 8th round of clomid and Im so tired of it all. The disappointment every month is a killer. I am ovulating on 150mgs but no BFP. and the side effects in the 2WW is the worst because they're exactly like pregnancy symptoms so its like my body is playing tricks on me! This month Im trying clearblue ov sticks and preseed. Ive used preseed before but I hated the whole insertion before BMS!!!


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Hope.. no success story form me YET  - but just wanted to say good luck!  

I'm 5+ years ttc and it's been a tough, tough road, but I still have my PMA - though there are of course times it ups and runs off from me, the bugger! On those occasions the only thing I can do to help myself, is to remember all the wonderful people and love I already have in my life.. it helps me to regain my lost positivity and whaddya know, my PMA comes back in floods! 

Preseed.. yuk, I know, but I would rather that [if I can help it!] than IVF etc - just think of it that way


----------



## CC2 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Than you for all your replies.  It's nice to know that I am not alone and things can work out well.  I'm ovulating today and bloody typically my DH is on night shift.  I cant stand this.  I'm putting myself under so much pressure but I cant seem to not think about it.  I have tried taking on new hobbies and keeping my self active to take my mind off it but it is always at the back of my mind.

I too have tried to change my eating habits and have increased my fruit and veg intake and I'm drinking loads of water (I Think I'm drowning).  I just need to keep positive and take strength in your massages.

I need to start thinking more of DH to.  He is starting to feel that it's a "job" and I don't want the spark to go.  It just feels like the Dr has given us a three day slot and he has to perform.  

God I sound like a mess after reading this but I think I just need to get it off my chest.  I am so used to being in control and being independent.  I'm now in a situation where I am relying on others and cant really control whats going on.

Keep the positive vibes going girls.  I need to get out of this frame of mind which by the way is not what I'm really like.

CC


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel about your DH. Well I had a huge row with my DP and this week is the week we need to be having alot of BMS!!! Hes a sulker aswell so he wont talk to me for days, so I could miss my slot!! What will I do girls?? Any ideas? Hes pretty annoyed and hurt.... It was a silly arguement and my Mam gave him a hard time aswell.... Sorry for the vent but hes so selfish because he knows this is the only week!!!! I could scream Im so annoyed and upset!


----------



## CC2 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think it is important that you keep talking and let him know how you feel.  If you were in the wrong or escalated the row just speak to him and apologise.  I'm not saying accept that everything is your fault but accept your part.  Take it in turns to talk and don't talk over him when he tells you how he feels.  My DH said he feels like he has to perform on demand and after a long shift at work  he just sometimes needs to sleep and having me there looking worried that I'm going to miss our slot doesn't help.

I know it is really frustrating.  My hormones have calmed down a lot this week, the weather has also helped to improve my mood, so I'm looking at things differently than last week.  You are both going through this together and need to be aware of how each other is feeling.  I have already told my DH that if I snap or say something the wrong way, just ignore me!  Try to spend as much time together outside of the bedroom too!  Long walks and trips out can really releave the tention and give you the opportunity to talk away from any distractions at home.

Good luck


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey there, I didnt want to just read and run.
Unfortunately, no positive story here, but I do however believe that having a positive attitude is a healthy way to get throught anu clomid cycle or whichever treatment you are using.  
sending out love and hugs to all in FF xxx


----------

